

The 'Product Hunt Effect' - chrowe
https://medium.com/@fabiovirgi_/this-is-what-happened-when-paddle-got-featured-on-product-hunt-f56d41ac9302

======
minimaxir
Er, your Google Analytics chart shows the traffic regressing back to normal
after the press blitz. That's evidence that being featured doesn't work in the
long run; which contradicts the entire article.

~~~
chrowe
Although that'd _appear_ to be the case, although we had a ~400% spike on
ProductHunt day, signups have remained up on average 73% in the month or so
since (this is mentioned in the post). :)

